# Ist es schwer einen Blog einzurichten bzw. zu pflegen?



## Bastian83 (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
im Rahmen einer Projektarbeit möchte ich meinem Auftraggeber unter anderem empfehlen einen Blog einzurichten, um die Kommunikationskultur innerhalb des Unternehmens zu stärken.

Man selbst hat bereits ein eigenes Intranet und daher auch wohl auch die Kapazitäten einen solchen Blog einzurichten. Dieser soll sich mit dem Thema des Monats befassen, zu dem dann jemand etwas schreibt und die Belegschaft kann sich zu diesem äußern.

Ein täglicher neuer Blog ist demnach nicht notwendig.

Nun wäre es aber wichtig, dass der Einrichtung und Betreuungsaufwand nicht astronomisch groß ist und ich würde denen auch gerne konkret darlegen, wie man einen solchen einrichten kann.

Könnt Ihr mir diesbezüglich ein paar Fragen beantworten bzw. Ratschläge geben?

Also z.B. wie erstellt man am einfachsten einen solchen Blog, was ist hier vonnöten und wie hoch ist der Betreuungsaufwand?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Optikks (1. Juni 2011)

wordpress wäre da wohl das einfachste, betreuungsaufwand sehr gering


----------



## Lexx (1. Juni 2011)

yes, wordpress.. schafft sogar jede ecdl-absolventin..


----------



## Jimini (1. Juni 2011)

Entweder Wordpress oder Dokuwiki mit einem Blog-Plugin, falls Dokumentationen und sowas direkt mit hochgeladen werden sollen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (4. Juni 2011)

Ich würde dazu auch WordPress nutzen.

Wenn du mit einem Win-OS arbeitest, dann kann  ich dir für die Installation den *Webplattform Installer 3.0 *empfehlen. Den kannst du kostenlos bei Mircrosoft runterladen und er führt dich Schritt für Schritt durch den Installations und Konfigurationsprozess.


----------



## Bastian83 (4. Juni 2011)

Hi,
wie gesagt, es geht um meinen Projektpartner.

Wann kommt also daher Wordpress zum Zuge und wann bzw. wofür diese Webplattfom?

Danke


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (4. Juni 2011)

Der Webplattform Installer ist, wie der Name schon sagt, ein installer. 

Einfach auf dem Server installieren und von dort aus die Installation von WordPress starten. 

WordPress ist dein Plattform für den Blog um diesen zu administrieren und der Installer macht es einem einfacher, Content Managment Systeme wie z.B. WordPress auf zu setzen


----------



## Bastian83 (4. Juni 2011)

Brauche ich denn den Installer, um Wordpress zu installieren bzw. zum Laufen zu bringen oder wozu ist der gut bzw. wann soll der Einsatz kommen?


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (5. Juni 2011)

Benötigen nicht unbedingt. Du kannst auch das CMS "WordPress" auf den Server hochladen und die übliche installationsroutine ausführen.

Wenn du aber noch nie ein CMS aufgesetzt bzw installiert hast, ist es mit dem Webplattforminstaller deutlich einfacher


----------



## Bastian83 (5. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
wie gesagt, es geht um eine Empfehlung meinerseits für einen Projektpartner. Die haben bereits ein eigenes Intranet, einen Server und daher auch EDV Beauftragte (Lehrkräfte, aber an einer großen Schule). Sollten die das auch so hinbekommen? 

Danke


----------



## midnight (5. Juni 2011)

Wordpress kriegt man auch so installiert. Namen eintippen und "Weiter" klicken bekommt wohl jeder hin...


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (5. Juni 2011)

Bastian83 schrieb:


> wie gesagt, es geht um eine Empfehlung meinerseits für einen Projektpartner.


 
Ich dachte, du selber wolltest es machen und an deinen Fragestellungen bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass du in dem Bereich noch keine Erfahrung hast.



> [...] und daher auch EDV Beauftragte (Lehrkräfte, aber an einer großen Schule). Sollten die das auch so hinbekommen?


 
Falls sie nicht ebenso festgefahren sind, wie gewisse Lehrkräfte die ich kenne, die immer noch glauben, dass eine Website nur auf HTML aufgebaut sein darf sollten sie das ohne Probleme hin bekommen. 


Empfehle einfach nur "WordPress" denn Rest sollten sie allein hinbekommen. 




midnight schrieb:


> Wordpress kriegt man auch so installiert. Namen eintippen und "Weiter" klicken bekommt wohl jeder hin...


 
Nun ganz so einfach ist es dann auch wieder nicht. Aber WordPress gehört mit zu den am einfachsten zu installierenden CMS.


----------



## midnight (7. Juni 2011)

Jedes Äffchen kann Wordpress installieren, so lang die Daten für FTP und mySQL bekannt sind...


----------



## chickahoona (25. Juni 2011)

WordPress ganz klare sache wenn man einen Blog sucht. Allerdings stellt sich mir die Frage wie du mit einem Blog die kommunikation verbessern willst. Das wuerde bedeuten man muesste immer auf die einzelnen seiten gehen um eben nachzuschaun ob da was ist. Eine zentralere Lösung wäre dem doch klar vorzuziehen oder nicht?

Und wie mein vorredner schon sagte "Jedes Äffchen kann Wordpress installieren, so lang die Daten für FTP und mySQL bekannt sind..."


----------

